# Bilder von sandfarbener Teichfolie



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2007)

Hallo,
Wer kann mir ein paar vernünftige Bilder von einem Teich mit sandfarbener Teichfolie schicken?
Möchte einen Teich damit anlegen, und deswegen gerne wissen wie das so aussieht und ob das von der Reinigung her wesentlich mehr Aufwand ist bzw. schnell schmutzig aussieht.   [/b]


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2007)

Hallo Tiffy,
schau mal auf meiner Homepage da sind im Album Bilder von der Bauzeit und danach die unsere sandfarbene Folie erkennen lassen. Eingebaut wirkt sie türkis. Der Vorteil von der Sandfarbenen Folie ist , daß der Teich hell wirkt der Nachteil man sieht alles auch die Ablagerungen und Mulm. Je nach persönlicher Einstellung wird man vielleicht öffter reinigen. Wenn du noch weitere Bilder sehen willst gib mir Bescheid oder wenn es von dir nicht zu weit ist komm einfach vorbei und schau sie dir vor Ort an


----------

